# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  ne radi mi pretražnik

## Lulu

ne radi mi pretraživanje. ustvari radi, ali loše. oduzima mi puno vremena dok nađem ono što tražim.
dakle, upišem pojam. enter. dobijem rezultat - popis tema ili postova. uđem u neki od topica. želim izaći van sa strelicom Back. pojavi se:
_Warning: Page has Expired The page you requested was created using information you submitted in a form. This page is no longer available. As a security precaution, Internet Explorer does not automatically resubmit your information for you. 

To resubmit your information and view this Web page, click the Refresh button._ 
još jednom kliknem na back, dobijem masku za pretraživanje, ali bez upisanog pojma koji tražim. pa sve ispočetka.
ima li spasa za mene?   :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

meni je tako oduvijek, mislila sam da je to normalno, šta nije  :?

----------


## ZO

ista stvar kod mene i to već dugo..ali živim s tim   :Grin: 
mislila sam da to tak mora biti....

----------


## Lulu

to tako ne treba biti. kod mene je već duže vrijeme ovako, ali prije nije bilo.

----------


## mali karlo

tako je i meni al ja sam mislila da sam ja nešto shebala pa da mi je zato to tako   :Embarassed:

----------


## ban

pokusat cemo malo optimizirati bazu. Baza je velika tako da su i indexi za pretrazivanje golemi a server nije previse brz tako da je odziv takav kakav je.

----------


## Lulu

to znači da do daljnjeg ništa od normalnog pretraživanja? buhuhuuu

----------


## ban

> to znači da do daljnjeg ništa od normalnog pretraživanja? buhuhuuu


Napravio sam neke skripte koje optimiziraju search indexe i stavio ih u crontab da se redovno izvrsavaju. Ovo bi moglo pomoci. Javite ovdje ako jos imate problema sa pretrazivanjem.

----------


## Marsupilami

> ne radi mi pretraživanje. ustvari radi, ali loše. oduzima mi puno vremena dok nađem ono što tražim.
> dakle, upišem pojam. enter. dobijem rezultat - popis tema ili postova. uđem u neki od topica. želim izaći van sa strelicom Back. pojavi se:
> _Warning: Page has Expired The page you requested was created using information you submitted in a form. This page is no longer available. As a security precaution, Internet Explorer does not automatically resubmit your information for you. 
> 
> To resubmit your information and view this Web page, click the Refresh button._ *
> još jednom kliknem na back*, dobijem masku za pretraživanje, ali bez upisanog pojma koji tražim. pa sve ispočetka.
> ima li spasa za mene?


Kaze ti da kliknes "refresh" a ti kliknes "back"   :Grin:  

Meni je vec dugo tako, ali ja samo refresham stranicu i sve je ok, ponovno ju ucita.
Jedan klik mishem vise, nista strasno  :D

----------


## leonisa

> pokusat cemo malo optimizirati bazu. Baza je velika tako da su i indexi za pretrazivanje golemi a server nije previse brz tako da je odziv takav kakav je.


zar to nije normalno? ja sam mislila da je  :Embarassed: 

evo mali savjet- kad dobjete popis tema u pretrazniku, nemojte kliknut na nju da vam se otvori u tom prozoru vec desnim klikom misa i open in new tab ili open in new window  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

> to znači da do daljnjeg ništa od normalnog pretraživanja? buhuhuuu


ma radi, najnormalnije.
evo ja pretrazivala prije koju minutu  :Wink:

----------


## Lulu

*marsupilami*, cjepidlačiš   :Grin:  
probala sam. i dalje se događa ista stvar. no funkcionira ovako kako je leonisa napisala, s novim tabom.   :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

cjepidlaka is my middle name   :Grin:  

Zaboravih napomenuti da sam ja na Firefoxu, ti si vjerovatno na IE pa je u tome razlika   :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

ja sam na firefoxu  :Wink:

----------


## ban

Trenutno je u tijeku rebildanje search indexa za forum. Sam index iznosi oko 850 megabajta. Ostatak foruma (svi postovi) je oko 300 megabajta. Tablica indexa je pregolema i uzrokuje poteskoce u pretrazivanju i koristenju foruma. Proces ponovne izgradnje indexa trajat ce barem pet sati pa molim da to uzmete u obzir. Buduci da je poceo iza ponoci, nadam se da ce proci bez velikih nelagodnosti za nocobdije na forumu.
Nakon rebuildanja ocekujem da ce se index smanjiti za bar 35-40 % buduci da u novom indexu nece biti cesto koristenih rijeci kao sto su: ali, nego, svoj, njih.... koje se ne isplati traziti jer ce dati velik broj rezultata a istovremeno jako opterecuju velicinu indexa. 
Uglavnom, od ujutro bi forum trebao lakse disati  :Rolling Eyes:  

Hvala na paznji

----------


## ban

Proces rebuildanja je bilo jutros prekinut zbog timeouta od strane servera. Pokretat cu ga u batchevima od po 100000 postova. Tako da ce biti cca 9 takvih batcheva. Dok sve ne zavrsi postovi koji nisu obradjeni se nece moci pretrazivati. Molim korisnike da to uzmu u obzir. Hvala

----------


## ban

Dok se index rebuilda pretražnik je zamijenjen  Google tehnologijom. 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/search.php

Recite kako vam se svidja!
Pretrazivanje preko Googla olakšalo bi teret foruma, smanjilo bazu za preko 800 MB a dio glavobolja korisnika i administratora ovdje jednostavno bi nestao. 

Molim korisnike da istestiraju novi pretraznik i kazu svoje dojmove ovdje

Davor B,

----------


## malena beba

:D  sad je puno bolji pretraznik

----------


## bfamily

Evo ja probala i nije tako loše. Malo će trebati vremena dok se naviknemo ali dobro je.   :Klap:

----------


## pujica

> Pretrazivanje preko Googla olakšalo bi teret foruma, smanjilo bazu za preko 800 MB a dio glavobolja korisnika i administratora ovdje jednostavno bi nestao.


meni je ovak jos teze moderirat
onako sam mogla jednostavno pretrazivat samo odredjeni pdf (npr. u slucaju ponavljanja tema) i odmah sam sve vidjela gdje je sto, ovako google izbaci sto tema i treba svaku posebno otvarat da se vidi na kojem je podforumu, koliko je stara itd.

----------


## Lulu

potpisujem pujicu.

ja ne moram moderirat, ali mi se isto ne sviđa što ne mogu ograničiti pretraživanje na neki pdf ili osobu. nekad volim kad mi se kao rezultat prikažu postovi, a ne teme jer ne moram pročitat npr 7 stranica neke teme da bih našla ključnu riječ koju sam tražila.
i tako.. draže mi ono staro pretraživanje.

----------


## koryanshea

meni isto forumski pretraznik ima gomilu prednosti - mogu sortirat po vremenu, koristim filtere, mogu birat ocu li trazit samo teme ili zelim vidjet citave postove... svaka cast guglu ali mislim da ne moze bas ucinkovito zamjenit forumski pretraznik.

----------


## abonjeko

NE!!! NE!!! NE!!! NEmojte da ovako ostane na google-u plizzzzzz...mislim, dovoljno nam je život zagorčan raznim peticajama, a sve sa željom da ostane onakav kakav je i bio...dobar stari Roda forum...MI ne želimo promjene!!!!  :Nope:  

Ovaj Google pretražnik mi izbaci milijun nepotrebnih postova, starih nekoliko mjeseci, pa se onda moraju tražiti novi postovi i bla, bla, bla....masu bečenog dragocjenog vremena...

Old skul rulz!!!!!  :Sing:

----------


## ban

Trenutno je popravljeno oko 11 % search indexa. Jos ostaje 867447 postova. Jucer je regeneracija radila cijeli dan. Forum ima blizu 1000000 (milijun) postova i regeneriranje indexa traje dosta dugo. Kad regeneriram cijeli index 
, vratit cemo stari search. 

Trenutno je ovako stanje:

Estimated until finish of current session 02 days, 02 hours, 35 minutes, 43 seconds 

To vrijedi naravno ako session ne pukne.

Moja originalna procjena (5 sati za cijeli rebuild) bila je temeljena na nekakvim postovima koje sam procitao, ali doticni su ocito radili na nesto brzem serveru

----------


## koryanshea

mozda bi pomoglo da se malo pocisti forum prvo?
npr. u cestitkama ima topica jos iz 2005., od 56000 postova tamo sigurno 50000 vise nije aktualno. (znam da nije puno al 5% je 5%  :Razz: )

----------


## ms. ivy

> ban prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pretrazivanje preko Googla olakšalo bi teret foruma, smanjilo bazu za preko 800 MB a dio glavobolja korisnika i administratora ovdje jednostavno bi nestao.
> 
> 
> meni je ovak jos teze moderirat
> onako sam mogla jednostavno pretrazivat samo odredjeni pdf (npr. u slucaju ponavljanja tema) i odmah sam sve vidjela gdje je sto, ovako google izbaci sto tema i treba svaku posebno otvarat da se vidi na kojem je podforumu, koliko je stara itd.


ž

X

----------


## Tia

još jedno NE novom pretraživanju.

Ažuriranje liste odbrojavanja na Potpomognutoj mi je sada koma.

Rezultati su mi nepregledni jer dok ne otvorim link ne vidim od kada je post, na kojoj temi i slično.
Nedostaj mi pretraživanje po podforumima
Nedostaje mi pretraživanje po postovima

----------


## leonisa

> pujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ban prvotno napisa
> ...


x

----------


## moomin mama

Ovo mi je grozno!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:  
Prije sam upisala svoje ime u pretraživanje po autoru i odmah sam pročitala ima li novih postova u temama u kojima sudjelujem. Ne mislim novih, nego od kada ja nisam čitala.
Ovako mi oduzima previše vremena dok pronađem što me zanima. 
Hoće li opet biti pretraživanja po starom?
 Nadam se da hoće!!  :Smile:  
Vi ste ipak najbolji!!

----------


## moomin mama

Oprostite, nisam vidjela da ste već odgovorili na moje pitanje.
Pao mi kamen sa srca. :D

----------


## anchie76

> Ovo mi je grozno!   
> Prije sam upisala svoje ime u pretraživanje po autoru i odmah sam pročitala ima li novih postova u temama u kojima sudjelujem. Ne mislim novih, nego od kada ja nisam čitala.
> Ovako mi oduzima previše vremena dok pronađem što me zanima. 
> Hoće li opet biti pretraživanja po starom?
>  Nadam se da hoće!!  
> Vi ste ipak najbolji!!



Ti trebas nauciti bolju foru za to sto ti treba   :Wink:  

Kad si u naslovnoj stranici foruma, u desnom uglu gore na forumu imas par recenica "pogledaj postove od zadnji put" i *"pogledaj vase postove"* i "pogledaj neodgovorene postove".

Kada odes na to sto sam ti boldala, vidjet ces sve teme na kojima si pisala, i vrlo jednostavno ces vidjeti jel bilo odgovora na njih ili ne   :Smile:

----------


## abonjeko

> Ti trebas nauciti bolju foru za to sto ti treba   
> 
> Kad si u naslovnoj stranici foruma, u desnom uglu gore na forumu imas par recenica "pogledaj postove od zadnji put" i *"pogledaj vase postove"* i "pogledaj neodgovorene postove".
> 
> Kada odes na to sto sam ti boldala, vidjet ces sve teme na kojima si pisala, i vrlo jednostavno ces vidjeti jel bilo odgovora na njih ili ne


Moja jedina opcija u gornjem desnom kutu je "Označite sve teme kao pročitane"...izgubile su mi se ove opcije o kojima ti pričaš...nemam više "pogledaj postove od zadnji put", "pogledaj vaše postove"...zato mi je pretražnik dobro pomagao s obzirom da sam pomoću njega mogla vidjeti odgovorene postove... :?

----------


## summer

Abonjeko, meni su te opcije vidljive samo na pocetnoj stranici foruma, ne na podforumima i temama.

----------


## anchie76

Tako je. Samo na naslovnoj stranici se to vidi.

----------


## Sanja

> Kad regeneriram cijeli index 
> , *vratit cemo stari search.*


 :Naklon:

----------


## abonjeko

> Abonjeko, meni su te opcije vidljive samo na pocetnoj stranici foruma, ne na podforumima i temama.


 :D

----------


## kli_kli

Mozete da ostavite i google, koristan je za neke stvari (u poslednje vreme se super snalazi sa padezima i kvacicama).  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> ban prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Kad regeneriram cijeli index 
> , *vratit cemo stari search.*


 :D! I meni je super pretraživanje samo po podforumima, u protivnom je to fakat masu nerelevantnih stvari.

----------


## kli_kli

da pojasnim, mislila sam i google uz stari pretraznik.  :Smile:

----------


## SnješkaM

Meni ovaj pretražnik ne radi. Kliknem na "traži" i  ne otvara ništa.

 U čemu je stvar? :?

----------


## Lulu

snješka, pa s lijeve strane ekrana bi trebala imati mali prozor u kojem piše google.

----------


## bucka

ja to ne vidim! :?

----------


## bucka

slijepa kraj zdravih ociju!!  :Embarassed:

----------


## abonjeko

Kada bi mogli očekivati naš stari pretražnik u punoj funkciji????

----------


## EvaMONA

I mene zanima kad će proraditi stari pretražnik jer kad u ovaj google upišem i stisnem traži ništa mi se ne otvori. kako se vama otvori?

----------


## ms. ivy

> Trenutno je popravljeno oko 11 % search indexa. Jos ostaje 867447 postova. Jucer je regeneracija radila cijeli dan. Forum ima blizu 1000000 (milijun) postova i regeneriranje indexa traje dosta dugo. Kad regeneriram cijeli index 
> , vratit cemo stari search. 
> 
> Trenutno je ovako stanje:
> 
> Estimated until finish of current session 02 days, 02 hours, 35 minutes, 43 seconds 
> 
> To vrijedi naravno ako session ne pukne.
> 
> Moja originalna procjena (5 sati za cijeli rebuild) bila je temeljena na nekakvim postovima koje sam procitao, ali doticni su ocito radili na nesto brzem serveru


stari pretražnik će se vratiti kad majstor završi posao   :Smile:  

što se googlea tiče, meni radi.  :/

----------


## andrea

> I mene zanima kad će proraditi stari pretražnik jer kad u ovaj google upišem i stisnem traži ništa mi se ne otvori. kako se vama otvori?


ni meni ne otvara   :/

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> I mene zanima kad će proraditi stari pretražnik jer kad u ovaj google upišem i stisnem traži ništa mi se ne otvori. kako se vama otvori?


meni nekad otvori, nekad ne
zivcira me dosta

----------


## andrea

povlačim izjavu; sad ukucala "apri" i bome je naizbacivalo topika  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

a i ti nemaš pametnije posla!   :Razz:

----------


## andrea

pa reko, ak tebe ne skuži, onda ga ćeraj   :Preskace uze:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Uh, fali mi stari pretražnik za poludit. Ovaj je stvarno koma   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lukava puščica

meni ovaj googleov UOPCE  ne radi. kronicno trazim neku temu o temama cuvalicama da vidim kolko ih ljudi placaju, koju god varijantu upisem nikad mi ne izbaci nista, i tako vec duze vremena, ne samo danas! Bu hu huuuuu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anjica

> meni ovaj googleov UOPCE  ne radi. kronicno trazim neku temu o temama cuvalicama da vidim kolko ih ljudi placaju, koju god varijantu upisem nikad mi ne izbaci nista, i tako vec duze vremena, ne samo danas! Bu hu huuuuu


jel mislis na ovako nesto
http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?=&p=1219745

----------


## lukava puščica

joj super, divna si! hvala.

----------


## Ena

Ne znam da li ne radi pretražnik ili je nestala tema koju tražim!?  

Tražim temu o mobilnim operaterima 'kuda kada vam je dosta t-coma i t-mobilea?' , 
nađem link u pretražniku ali kada kliknem na njega otvara se stranica 'veš mašina - popraviti ili kupiti novu?'  :?

----------


## maria71

ako je to o operaterima bilo na kso i nitko nije odgovorio unazad mjesec dana tema je automatski i zbrisana

a zašto te baca na veš mašine,  nemam pojma...

----------


## malena beba

kako, evo meni je izbacilo:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...c5cefe8865f0a3

----------


## maria71

pretražnik nam je ko jednoruki džek

svaka 5 pretraga je dobitna

----------


## Ena

> pretražnik nam je ko jednoruki džek
> 
> svaka 5 pretraga je dobitna


baš!   :Laughing:  

sad sam dobila dva ista linka, jedan gleda na veš mašinu a drugi na operatere

malena beba,   :Kiss:

----------


## ban

Regeneriranje indexa jos nije gotovo. Stroj ne moze obraditi vise od dvadesetak tisuca postova dnevno, regeneriranje tu i tamo pukne i tako dalje pa s time ima problema. Uglavnom, kada se sve zavrsi, forum ce imati manji  search index a pretrazivanje ce funkcionirati brze i stabilnije. Hvala na razumijevanju i strpljenju!

----------


## leonisa

bas htjela postati "ima li jos puno, papastrumf?"  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

ena,  ja sam bez beda nasla temu
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...c4d5b321c6f0be

inace najbolje je u google upisati roda, ime teme, ili ako ne znas tocan nazv, dio i/ili kljucne rijeci i za jos bolje rezultate nick za kojeg znate da je tamo postao  :Smile:

----------


## Ena

Hvala leonisa, već sam našla   :Kiss:  .

Obično upišem ključnu riječ za koju sam sigurna da se pojavljuje u temi.
Prvi put sam utipkala riječ _Optima_  i dobila link koji gleda na krivu stranicu, a drugi put riječ _t-com_ i dobila dva ista linka koji gledaju na dvije različite stranice.
No to sad nije bitno budući da se radi na tome.

Bitno je da tema nije izbrisana i da sam ju našla.   :Wink:

----------


## iki

Evo i mene na mukama, jedva čekam stari pretražnik.

Ja tražim onu staru temu "pomognimo im da kakaju" ili sl naziva, mislim da ju je felix otvorila i nemrem nać.

Sad sam krenula na zdravlje djece stranicu po stranicu tražiti, pa ak netko prije nađe.... molim link   :Kiss:

----------


## Moover

ovaj guglov pretražnik je koma i molim admina da se vrati GO i rješi index baze i vrati staru tražilicu... nije vrag da reideksiranje traje 2 mjeseca???

 :?

----------


## momze

Mooveru, adminica se vratila sa GO, ali nije joj ovo jedina stvar na 'to do' listi...

----------


## anchie76

> ovaj guglov pretražnik je koma i molim admina da se vrati GO i rješi index baze i vrati staru tražilicu... nije vrag da reideksiranje traje 2 mjeseca???
> 
>  :?


Indexiranje traje duze nego sto je planirano jer je server dosta spor  :/   Trebalo je ici puno brze.

Vratit ce se pretraznik, ne brinite   :Smile:

----------


## ban

Stari pretraznik je vracen. Trenutno moze preraziti oko 70%  baze foruma + sve nove postove. Jedan dio postova jos mu je nevidljiv. Rebuildanje indexa ce se nastaviti. Buduci da je to spor proces ne mogu tocno najaviti kada ce pretraznik moci pretraziti cijeli forum. Ako bude potrebe, vratit cemo google search koji pretrazuje cijeli forum.

----------


## puntica

jupiiiiii  :D 

HVALA

----------


## iki

:D

----------


## štrigica

jedno veliko hvala... (onaj je stvarno bija   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------


## koryanshea

evo jedan FYI  :Smile: 

dobivam slijedeću grešku:




> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 39 bytes) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/search.php on line 701


nastojala sam suzit pretragu najviše što mogu, pa svejedno neće.

----------


## koksy

> evo jedan FYI 
> 
> dobivam slijedeću grešku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Isto i kod mene! A bas ocajnicki trazim jednu temu!

----------


## Joe

izbaci veznik, ili neku riječ koja se ponavlja na jako puno mjesta.

----------


## leonisa

i ogranici potragu na pojednin pdf ili forumasa

----------

